

Audio-Visual Studies of Simple Harmonic Motion (best with headphones) - colevscode
http://memo.tv/simple_harmonic_motion

======
colevscode
The first vimeo video really gets me.

------
rorrr
So it's the same exact tune, just different instruments and different visuals.

It's really not as cool as you think. It gets boring very quickly.

